# Bachmann mallet and phoenix P5



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

can anyone help me with the Mallet and P5 as far as Bachmann's optical sensor. Can it be used with the P5 if so how do you hook it up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You should be able to tap into the optical sensor wires and wire inputs to the chuff on the Phoenix board. Later RJD


----------

